# HK Speaker Died



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

I have Harman Kardon satellite speakers and one just stopped working. Hooked it up to working front speakers and no sound or even a hiss. Is there anyway to fix it? I can't even figure out how to open it up! :sure: Why do they suddenly die?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

MoInSTL said:


> I have Harman Kardon satellite speakers and one just stopped working. Hooked it up to working front speakers and no sound or even a hiss. Is there anyway to fix it? I can't even figure out how to open it up! :sure: Why do they suddenly die?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Could be anything from a loose connection terminal on the speaker to a broken solder or even simply a blown speaker/voice coil. however if this is from a HTB (home theater in a box) system; you'll be buying a new one to replace---->NOT repair it. Most of those cheap HTB type speaker systems are compromised of particle press and are sealed/glued shut without the ability to open it up without literally breaking it apart into pieces.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

You are correct. I bought this back in 2000 before I knew any better.  Technically it isn't a HTB per se as the speakers & sub were sold separately and I just paired them with the same brand receiver. But you are right about being sealed.

Now I need to find someone who may have one or two of these just collecting dust in a closet. FWIW, a TS1 or TS2 satellite speaker is what I need.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

MoInSTL said:


> You are correct. I bought this back in 2000 before I knew any better.  Technically it isn't a HTB per se as the speakers & sub were sold separately and I just paired them with the same brand receiver. But you are right about being sealed.
> 
> Now I need to find someone who may have one or two of these just collecting dust in a closet. FWIW, a TS1 or TS2 satellite speaker is what I need.


Ask ye shall receive:

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=harmon+ts1&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Happy bidding. :grin:


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for looking that up. I found it too. I contacted the seller and there are a few more days on it. 

I was told to NOT run my receiver with a speaker missing as is can mess up my receiver so I was hoping for something quick so I don't have to use my TV speakers. I could even go with a different brand pair.

Edit: Picked up some used cheap speakers and bid on the HKs so I am all set.


----------

